# So it really worth getting the headless bride at Michael's?



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Ultimately, it depends on what you want and what you like. I decided that she (and the groom) were worth it...but I'm helping out with props for an engagement party this year (halloween themed), so I can use them for the party and the big night  Or so I tell my hubby! LOL


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

i want a 50% off coupon...


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

colmmoo said:


> Went to Michael's yesterday and the bride was on sale for $79.99 (regularly $129.99), so I couldn't use the 50% coupon I had and get her for $65. Her mouth was making a loud clacking sound so I would put a piece of foam in between to keep that noise down. I've been thinking of going back when she's not on sale and using a 50% off Joann coupon. But is she really worth the trouble?


I am confused, how can she being called the headless bride when her mouth is making a loud clacking sound?  I found a bride and groom at Target that sing (I got you babe) they clacked at he mouth too, but I guess the way that I look at it is, skeleton bones should clack.  They were still cute though.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Does Michaels take Joann cpns? I didnt know this!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I am on the fence about getting them myself. 
I like them, but can't seem to fit them into the theme.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I bought both the bride and groom labor day weekend with 50% off coupons, 65 each. I set them both up with a blue spotlight and put rubber clear padding in the brides mouth. sounds pretty good so far doesnt it! Well, they both are very average and the bride still claps and clacks, the groom has no llights and his face doesnt move! But they were 50% off, I cant take them back, Micheals then tried selling them for 79.99. It hurt really bad becaues of the 50% but I ended up taking them back. I had several people over to look at them and just no WOW factor!
save your money and get a face ripper or face changer from sams club, the people love those
or the lttle hex guy, people go crazy for that thing (70 bucks)


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I was just disappointed that they didn't have Donna again this year as I was really regretting not getting her last year. 


I agree, just no "wow" factor for me. Besides that, I didn't think they were a very good match, but just my opinion. I ended up getting a Donna online for $79 a couple of weeks back. She sounds like a can opener, but I still love her...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Does Michaels take Joann cpns? I didnt know this!


Yep, I haven't had a problem with it. : )


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Altho I love going to the stores and checking out all the coool halloween stuff, I rarely buy stuff. I get the ideas and then go home and make my versions. I just cant afford to buy a halloween deco for $100-$150.! Hell even 50 bucks is up there.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I would pass on the bride. Every time I walk through Michael's I can hear that thing aisles over. Clack, clack, clack....Clack clack, clack. I guess if you don't have it move it might be all right but, then kind of defeats the point. I think the noise will really distract from other things in your haunt and disrupt the music. Personally, I think you can make one a lot better and life size for the same price. I checked craigslist the other day and someone was giving away an old wedding dress! That would have made a great prop.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

no but this one from spencers YES!

Gemmy.com: Life Size Gothic Beheaded Bride


----------



## WildeHeart (Aug 18, 2008)

I got the headless bride at 40% off w/coupon in August for my bf's birthday present and he LOVES it. He's altering her face/hair some (he's an artist) and added a small foam strip in her mouth to quiet her down and everyone that's seen her really enjoys it. I definitely think the groom was lacking any 'wow' factor...but with the right lighting and a little bit more blood/evil-ness added to her face, she's pretty darn impressive to me!


----------



## byteme (Sep 4, 2008)

sambone said:


> I bought both the bride and groom labor day weekend with 50% off coupons, 65 each. I set them both up with a blue spotlight and put rubber clear padding in the brides mouth. sounds pretty good so far doesnt it! Well, they both are very average and the bride still claps and clacks, the groom has no llights and his face doesnt move! But they were 50% off, I cant take them back, Micheals then tried selling them for 79.99. It hurt really bad becaues of the 50% but I ended up taking them back. I had several people over to look at them and just no WOW factor!
> save your money and get a face ripper or face changer from sams club, the people love those
> or the lttle hex guy, people go crazy for that thing (70 bucks)


where can you get the hex guy for 70 bones??


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Walgreen's has the little hex guy for 69.99, check this forum for a Walgreen's coupon for fridays and saturdays, The coupon is $10 off a purchase of $40 or more


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

It depends what you are going to do with her i guess. For my yard haunt this year i'm making a dead wedding scene where she will fit in with a static groom prop i made. ( complete with axe that suggests he killed her before the wedding) I was impressed with the look of the dress, but annoyed by the clacking, i'll try a piece of foam.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

What kind of foam strip did you use and how was it placed?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

slaz said:


> I am confused, how can she being called the headless bride when her mouth is making a loud clacking sound?  I found a bride and groom at Target that sing (I got you babe) they clacked at he mouth too, but I guess the way that I look at it is, skeleton bones should clack.  They were still cute though.


She's not really headless - her head is just not on her shoulders! She holds her own severed head and it talks but like everybody says, it makes this awful clacking sound. Great idea - not so great execution (no pun intended!).


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

The bride and groom aren't really something to get excited over. For $80 you can go out and make something better.

Besides. They don't make a good couple. Just ask the people in the Michael's in Poway. They all agree that the groom is better of with _me._ Haha.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

sambone said:


> Walgreen's has the little hex guy for 69.99, check this forum for a Walgreen's coupon for fridays and saturdays, The coupon is $10 off a purchase of $40 or more


My Walgreens doesn't have Hex. I need to go check some of the other Walgreens stores in town.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

halloweenbarb said:


> Altho I love going to the stores and checking out all the coool halloween stuff, I rarely buy stuff. I get the ideas and then go home and make my versions. I just cant afford to buy a halloween deco for $100-$150.!QUOTE]
> 
> Same here  But I do get a lot of really good ideas... on how to make fakes...


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Ahhh, so it's the Poway store where you've been torturing the staff! I went by Encinitas on Monday (armed with the A.C. Moore coupon) to check them out. They were both turned off (gee, I wonder why...). I wasn't too impressed, but I left them plugged in for the staff to enjoy!




Isabella_Price said:


> The bride and groom aren't really something to get excited over. For $80 you can go out and make something better.
> 
> Besides. They don't make a good couple. Just ask the people in the Michael's in Poway. They all agree that the groom is better of with _me._ Haha.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I got bought them both from Michael's in August with 40% off coupons and they are O..K...
The one thing I really don't like is that I can't stand them side-by-side in my haunt because they set eachother off at the same time and you can't hear a thing either one is saying over the other. I'm trying to figure out how to place them in a scene so that it will still make sense to have a bride an a groom.

I have to say I agree with Conman - I saw the Gemmy Gothic Headless Bride at Spirt Halloween Store and I liked her so much more than the Michael's version.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree that the Spirit version looks better. I wouldn't buy any of these big figures anyway though. If I had the money, the only ones that I seen that I would ever buy would be the tall Jason, the tall Freddy, and the tall Face Ripper. Nothing else big really impresses me.

Instead, it's fine with me that I bought all of those in small sizes (from Walgreens, and Walmart).


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

The goth bride at Spirit now costs $149.99, the bride at Michael's will run $65.00 or so with a coupon. How hard would it be to pick up a goth costume at , say, K-Mart on sale and redress the figure, saving about 50 bucks?


----------



## byteme (Sep 4, 2008)

sambone said:


> Walgreen's has the little hex guy for 69.99, check this forum for a Walgreen's coupon for fridays and saturdays, The coupon is $10 off a purchase of $40 or more


Now if only there was a walgreens in Ontario .. may have to scat over the border??? Hard to find any decent store in ontario Id love toget something going with Spirit ..but then its a one time a year thing...


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't really want her after seeing the videos with the awful clicking sound, but we saw her last night at Albertsons(grocery store) for $60 and my kiddos begged me to buy her. When we set her up, sure enough, the clicking sound was as bad aas it is in the videos. I took some Loctite clear silicone and put a thin layer inside her upper mouth part and then another thin layer behind her chin where it's hollow when her mouth is open. I stuck one of my keys in one of the hole in the back of her opened mouth to keep it open while the silicone dried, and sure enough there is no clicking at all now. So now I do think she was worth it! 
I hope this made sense, if not, I will try to take a couple of pics for those that want to stop the rediculous clicking!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

i just taped her mouth shut with clear scotch tape!...its that simple!

also used black nail polish to color her lips and fake blood from her neck to her upper chest(looks so much better)


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

lol After failing with felt pieces, I thought about taping or gluing the mouth shut, but figured I'd try the silicone first. I agree that she needs blood, too, but since my kids are still so young, I don't want to creep them out too much. I probably will eventually do that, assuming she lasts a couple more years!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Chrissy can you post a pic or 2 so I can see how you put the silicone on? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I saw the bride at one of the local Michael's tonight for $30. I contemplated buying her for about 2 minutes and decided that it wasn't worth the time I'd have to put into making her look decent. 
For you other Lexingtonians on the board - if you're interested it was the Nicholasville Rd. location...who knows how long she'll be there, though.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are the pictures...hope they help!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you Chrissy, thats what I needed to see, now to silence the mouth and add some blood and I will be good to go.


----------



## BURNSY (Oct 18, 2009)

Many thanks Chrissy,I just purchased one of these and actually found this forum while looking for a way to stop that clacking


----------

